# Fig Newtons in SBFZ



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone tell me if they have Fig Newtons in the SBFZ area?

Thanks for your help.

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry,

Stuff available today may not be tomorrow. Even if they have had it in stock for 2 months in a row. There is no rhyme or reason to the logic involving the supplies of different items. 

For example, I routinely have been buying Johnsonville Hot Links or Garlic Sausages from Puregold and Royal. Usually once a month. Now 3 months later still not in stock. 

So unless I want to drive all the way to San Fernando's SNR (1 hour drive via the SCTEX/NLEX), I will just have to bide my time for them to come available again. And even then, there is no guarantee that they would be in stock at the SNR.

So to answer your question, yes I do believe that I have seen them in the Puregold in SBFZ. Will they still have them when you get here? Flip of a coin...

Jon


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Fig Newtons*



jon1 said:


> Larry,
> Stuff available today may not be tomorrow. Even if they have had it in stock for 2 months in a row. There is no rhyme or reason to the logic involving the supplies of different items.
> For example, I routinely have been buying Johnsonville Hot Links or Garlic Sausages from Puregold and Royal. Usually once a month. Now 3 months later still not in stock.
> So unless I want to drive all the way to San Fernando's SNR (1 hour drive via the SCTEX/NLEX), I will just have to bide my time for them to come available again. And even then, there is no guarantee that they would be in stock at the SNR.
> ...


Jon,

Thanks for your input. As always, it is straightforward and excellent information.

LarryM


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

jon1 is spot on. The moral of the story is if you find something you like, buy a LOT of it as you may not see it again any time soon. I know I ran into this when I used to shop at the SNR in Fort Bonifacio.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Larry,
> 
> Stuff available today may not be tomorrow. Even if they have had it in stock for 2 months in a row. There is no rhyme or reason to the logic involving the supplies of different items.
> 
> ...


You got a point about Puregold, I traveled almost an hour to get to my nearest Puregold only to find out they no longer carried the N'Joy coffee creamer, I was so dissapointed, getting sick of Nestle products. Prices seem higher too, going to stick with GoodWill grocery stores, they have a chain in Lower Luzon, unsure if anywhere else, they also carry the Montery meats, they are packed tightly but have the best prices overall.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Fig Newtons*



mcalleyboy said:


> You got a point about Puregold, I traveled almost an hour to get to my nearest Puregold only to find out they no longer carried the N'Joy coffee creamer, I was so dissapointed, getting sick of Nestle products. Prices seem higher too, going to stick with GoodWill grocery stores, they have a chain in Lower Luzon, unsure if anywhere else, they also carry the Montery meats, they are packed tightly but have the best prices overall.


How many miles is Lower Luzon from SBFZ?

LarryM


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

SBFZ, I actually had to look that up, Subic Bay, wow it's a stretch for sure, I don't even go there it's so far but with the highways I'm guessing at least a 4 hr drive, maybe less the city I live near Sta Cruz Laguna or Los Banos Laguna, I don't know if they have a Goodwill grocery there though? Most of the Goodwill grocery stores are in Sta Cruz, Laguna and Pagsajuan falls area, they sell in bulk to sari sari stores and anybody, there aren't to many expats down here or Mormons but I see them all shopping at Goodwill grocery store mainly the VAT seems discounted, prices for sure all around are lower, I found Puregold really over priced with the exception of rice.

If you perform a Google Earth search you can find the exact locations, Google Earth has been very helpful to me in the Philippines.


----------

